# widdow skunk + cosmic nights



## shuggy4105 (Apr 11, 2007)

i had another seed crack,widdow skunk.
I had been using the "PTM",and nothing happened with the widdow skunk.
However,the "cosmic nights" seem to be doing great (3 Widow skunk and 3 cosmic nights)though the method had to be changed to the 1/2 inch water in glass,then create a "humidity dome".This cracked another WW x Skunk#1.
the problem i have, is that i have another 2 "cosmic nights" which i have been trying to germ for around a week-10 days.
i`m using the "cup of water" method, for around about 2 days, and as said
before i have had success with another germination tequnique.
anyone have any pointers or tips you could give me.
All feedback greatly apreciated man, cheers  Shuggy.:bong2: :fly: :bong2:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd take it out and use the paper towel and plate method, i've got a larger germ percentage doing it this way. Put the paper plate on top of a cable box od sattelite receiver for heat. Good luck!


----------

